# Renovating a ruin



## greentree (11 Apr 2014)

Just wondering where to start here.

We have a very old ruined farmhouse on our farm in Wicklow. Location is perfect for us but our architect has told us that we would need planning permission to rebuild this as it is uninhabitable and located far from the road (400M). 

Does anyone have any idea where we would start on this? It seems a real shame that current policy dissallows rebuilding of ruins and encourages development on greenfield sites. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Leo (11 Apr 2014)

Current policy does not disallow the rebuilding or ruins, it just requires you to do it withing the law. Simply reinstating what was there previously is unlikely to meet building regulations anyway, so you'd still looking at obtaining planning permission changing it to meet modern standards. 

Is there any reason that permission is likely to be refused that you're taking that view point?


----------



## greentree (11 Apr 2014)

Thanks for your reply Leo. Architect stated that reason for refusal would be that there is no road to the ruin. The old road has a completely unusable entrance to the main road. Any new laneway would need to have a new road entrance at least 400M away. Also, we have been refused already on another site due to non compliance with RH14 (local needs).


----------



## Leo (14 Apr 2014)

You're at nothing then I'm afraid.


----------



## daithi28 (15 Apr 2014)

I agree with Leo.

Also the 'ruin' you describe would have to be substantially intact (roof and walls in place) in order to qualify for renovation and/or replacement without having to meet with RH14 (local needs).


----------

